# Diarrhea after worming



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

How long after worming can you expect it to affect them? I wormed last Monday, 6 days ago, and now one of my little guys has really bad runs. I gave him pepto and gave them all some yogurt just in case. He seems to be not be feeling well also, he's just kinda mopping around and not as playful as usual. I'm just trying to figure out if it could be from the wormer or something else? He's 4.5 months old, wormed with 1/2 inch of Safegard horse paste.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Have checked his temp?

Just to make sure it is not related to wormer.
Infection?

Is it just loose/gummy or total watery?

Loose or gummy poo. You have time.
But totally watery. I would worry.

Will he eat pumpkin? I know this may not be
goat related. But in my rabbits. I fed raw oats and pumpkin.

for loose stool.

I wish the guys from rendy were here!


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

have him checked for coccidia, too. They are not affected by normal wormers but can harm a young goat severely.


----------

